# trillion



## pickis

Hola, estoy intentando averiguar cómo se pone "trillion" en español pero en abreviatura, es decir, si pone en el texto $5trn si se puede poner en castellano 5 billones de dólares.
Gracias.


----------



## Diddy

Hola;
Las palabras billón y trillón en español *no se utilizan* para expresar cantidades de dinero.

Billion en inglés equivale a* Mil Millones* en español.

Trillion en inglés equivale a *Un Millón de Millones* en español. Saludos,


----------



## turista linguístico

Billón en español *sí* existe, http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=billon
No sé cómo se escribe trillón en abreviatura, pero si billón se escribe bn., supongo que trillón será tn. Creo, pero no estoy seguro, que mil millones son un billón en EE. UU. y que un billón en España son un millón de millones. Saludos.


----------



## Diddy

Tienes razón... sí existe, pero lo que quise decir es que los términos "billón" y "trillón" no se utilizan para expresar cantidades de dinero en español. Saludos.


----------



## turista linguístico

Pues yo personalmente creo que sí, aunque dadas las cantidades que representan no se oigan muy a menudo.


----------



## pickis

Ya me ha quedado claro...,¡¡¡muchas gracias a todos!!! Que tengáis un bonito día.


----------



## Diddy

Solo para aclararlo un poco, con respecto a tu pregunta original:


*$5 trillion* (en inglés) = *$5 millón de millones* (*traducido* al español)

*No es correcto traducirlo como trillón*.

Las palabras trillón y billón sí existen como tales, pero no se utilizan así para traducir cantidades en dólares.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billón Saludos.


----------



## Mexdoc

Así es.

En español, billón = millón de millones (10 elevado a la 12ava potencia, 
1012)
Trillón = millón de billones (10 elevado a la 18ava potencia, 1018)

No es muy común.  En ciencias se prefiere usar la representación con números.


----------



## turista linguístico

Diddy, en español se llaman "billón" y "trillón" respectivamente.


Saludos.


----------



## Diddy

Mexdoc said:


> Así es.
> 
> En español, billón = millón de millones (10 elevado a la 12ava potencia,
> 1012)
> Trillón = millón de billones (10 elevado a la 18ava potencia, 1018)
> 
> No es muy común. En ciencias se prefiere usar la representación con números.



Esto sería la *equivalencia *de las cantidades entre el mismo *español*, pero para efectos de traducción no es lo mismo.  Para *traducir* cantidades de dólares entre el mismo inglés no puedes usar millón de billones, ya que el número resultante sería diferente.



turista linguístico said:


> Diddy, en español se llaman "billón" y "trillón" respectivamente.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Lo siento, pero no es así... para efectos de *traducción*. Este es un error muy común y generalizado que se ha venido cometiendo, pero por favor vea estos enlaces:

http://www.babylon.com/definition/trillion/Spanish
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billón

Repito: ES SOLAMENTE PARA EFECTOS DE *TRADUCCIÓN* INGLÉS - EXPAÑOL.  Cuando se trabajan estas cifras entre el mismo idioma no hay problema.....Yo sé que es confuso, pero así es...


----------



## franmadrid

*billón*. Voz procedente del francés _billion,_ ‘un millón de millones (1012)’. Es inaceptable su empleo en español con el sentido de ‘mil millones’, que es el que tiene la palabra _billion_ en el inglés americano. Para este último sentido, debe emplearse la voz _millardo_ (→ millardo), procedente también del francés, o la equivalencia española _mil millones_.
*trillón*. Voz procedente del francés _trillion,_ ‘un millón de billones (1018)’: _«Usaremos la palabra “billón” para un millón de millones, “trillón” para un millón de millón de millones»_ (Claro _Sombra_ [Chile 1995]). Es inaceptable su empleo en español para referirse a _billón _(1012), sentido con el que se emplea la palabra _trillion _en el inglés americano.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## turista linguístico

No estoy hablando de cómo se usan matemáticamente, este fórum es para saber cómo se dicen lingüísticamente. Y en España se dicen Billón y Trillón.


----------



## Diddy

turista linguístico said:


> No estoy hablando de como se usan matemáticamente, este forum es para seber como se dicen linguisticamente. Y en España se dicen Billón y Trillón


 
Yo tampoco estoy hablando de cómo se usan matemáticamente, sino de cómo se *traducen *cifras de un idoma a otro.  Claro que existen las palabras billón y trillón en español, pero *no se traducen* como su equivalente del inglés al español.  Vean los links que he puesto y se darán cuenta de lo que estoy diciendo...
Saludos,



franmadrid said:


> *billón*. Voz procedente del francés _billion,_ ‘un millón de millones (1012)’. Es inaceptable su empleo en español con el sentido de *‘mil millones’, que es el que tiene la palabra billion en el inglés americano.* Para este último sentido, debe emplearse la voz _millardo_ (→ millardo), procedente también del francés, o la equivalencia española _mil millones_.
> *trillón*. Voz procedente del francés _trillion,_ ‘un millón de billones (1018)’: _«Usaremos la palabra “billón” para *un millón de millones*, “trillón” para un millón de millón de millones»_ (Claro _Sombra_ [Chile 1995]). Es inaceptable su empleo en español para referirse a _billón _(1012), *sentido con el que se emplea la palabra trillion en el inglés americano.*
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Gracias franmadrid... con esto creo que sí quedará claro... Por eso hay que aplicarlo cuando se están *traduciendo* cantidades de dólares del inglés al español y viceversa, pues si se usa el equivalente "trillón" y billón", las cantidades en números cambiarían totalmente...


----------



## franmadrid

Si un estadounidense dice "My total wealth is worth 1 billion dolars" aquí tenemos que traducirlo como "Mi patrimonio total es de mil millones de dólares" pues sus billones no son nuestros billones sino nuestros "miles de millones"


----------



## Diddy

franmadrid said:


> Si un estadounidense dice "My total wealth is worth 1 billion dolars" aquí tenemos que traducirlo como "Mi patrimonio total es de mil millones de dólares" pues sus billones no son nuestros billones sino nuestros "miles de millones"



¡¡Exacto!! Es lo que he tratado de decir. Aquí se los pongo en números, para que lo vean más claro...

Comparando *las cifras* entre los dos idiomas:

*5 billion = 5,000,000,000 *(English)
*5 Mil millones = 5,000,000,000* (español) 

*5 trillion = 5,000,000,000,000 *(English)
*5 Millón de Millones = 5,000,000,000,000 *(español)

*5 trillones = 5,000,000,000,000,000,000 *(español)
*5 quintillion = 5,000,000,000,000,000,000 *(English)

Entonces *al traducir* es lo mismo: 5 trillones que 5 trillions? y 5 billions que 5 billones? ... No, verdad?

Saludos,


----------



## Mexdoc

Creo que todos estamos hablando de la traducción.
Diddy, estoy de acuerdo contigo desde el principio.  Lo que pasa es que acostumbro llamar "traducción literal" a una que no tome en cuenta las definiciones de las palabras.  Por supuesto que sería incorrecto traducir "trillion" por "trillón". Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## Diddy

¡¡¡Gracias, Mexdoc!!!  Como tú dices... no se puede traducir literalmente cuando se trata de cantidades, pues se distorsionan totalmente las cifras, lo que en una traducción financiera sería el caos total. A estas palabras que nos confunden tanto entre español e inglés se les llama "false congnates" o "false friends" (que es otro tema aparte) y que siempre nos tienen rompiéndonos la cabeza para entenderlos. Saludos.


----------



## franmadrid

Totalmente de acuerdo. Un saludo.


----------



## turista linguístico

Yo también estoy de acuerdo, Diddy. A lo que yo me refería es a que estas palabras se podían *decir* en español, nunca dije *traducir. *Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Outsider

Hilo anterior: números en español.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

Una aclaración.
Tengo entendido que Billion es inglés estadounidense equivale a nuestros 1.000 Millones
Pero en inglés británico One billion equivale a Un billón en España


----------



## Outsider

Ya no es así, Pepitogrillo. Fíjese en este hilo.


----------



## Futural

La palabra en inglés "billion" se traduce al español por la palabra: "millardo" o "mil millones".
La palabra en inglés "trillion" se traduce al español por la palabra: "billón".

Ambas palabras existen en español, pero con significado diferente al que tienen en inglés.


----------



## luo.mai

Diddy said:


> ...sí existe, pero lo que quise decir es que los términos "billón" y "trillón" no se utilizan para expresar cantidades de dinero en español.
> 
> Saludos,


Pues, yo vi este titular el otro día en El País: "Merkel adelanta que el fondo de rescate superará el billón de euros".

Entonces, pienso que $5trn. en inglés sería $5bn. en español.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...llon/euros/elpepueco/20111024elpepueco_12/Tes
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...llon/euros/elpepueco/20111024elpepueco_12/Tes


----------



## luxigni

¡Hola a todos!

Solo para clarificar un poco el asunto: En general todos han respondido correctamente al decir que 1 billion = mil millones y 1 trillion = 1 millón de millones, pero nadie ha acotado de que en español existe una palabra para designar un millón de millones: billón; y  una palabra para designar mil millones: millardo.

Para resumir:

1 billion = 1 millardo.
1 trillion = 1 billón.

Espero que esta información les sirva y no aumente la confusión: se trata de maneras distintas que tenemos en español e inglés de referirnos a las cantidades.


----------



## aztlaniano

pepitogrillo2008 said:


> Una aclaración.
> Tengo entendido que Billion es inglés estadounidense equivale a nuestros 1.000 Millones
> Pero en inglés británico One billion equivale a Un billón en España


Eso se era cierto hace varios decenios, pero ya no. Los británicos han cedido ante su antigua colonia.
Por cierto, "milliard" existe también en inglés, como en francés (milliard) y español (millardo), y quiere decir "mil millones", pero apenas se usa ni en inglés ni en español, desgraciadamente.


----------



## DORAM

¡Socorro! La cifra "3 trillon" se traduce al español como 3 millones de billones, pero ¿cómo se traduce 3.4 trillions?  
¿3.4 millones de billones? ¿3, 400,000 de billones?


----------



## DORAM

Perdón, es más complicado. La cifra en inglés es 3.04 trillion. Ahora sí que necesito ayuda.


----------



## Aviador

DORAM said:


> ... La cifra "3 trillon" se traduce al español como 3 millones de billones...


*NO*. El inglés _trillion_ en español es _billón_, es decir un millón de millones, escrito en cifras como 1.000.000.000.000 o también 1012.
Por lo tanto, el inglés _3.04 trillion_ en español es 3,04 billones.


----------



## DORAM

Gracias mil, Aviador. Más sencillito de lo que creía.


----------



## aztlaniano

Aviador said:


> *NO*. El inglés _trillion_ en español es _billón_, es decir un millón de millones, escrito en cifras como 1.000.000.000.000 o también 1012.
> Por lo tanto, el inglés _3.04 trillion_ en español es 3,04 billones.


Asi  es.


----------

